# Curry will not play



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Mozgov was guaranteed a roster spot on the Knicks: Turiaf's backup at center. Amare to play the four. Curry won't play. Agent told Sports.ru


http://twitter.com/chernykh/status/18332481538


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if they wont play him trade him or cut him...the knicks have way too much drama in these situations.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah seriously....i know he's out of shape always, but he did have potential at one point and i know he's still under 30, maybe even under 28 and still servicable. TRADE HIM. CUT HIM, BUY HIM OUT. DO something!

A team could use him i'm sure. Phoenix needs a big, Boston needs depth while Perk is out. I'm sure he'd love to sign for the MLE and backup Z in miami to win a ring. i mean come on theres so much to do here. This is why the Knicks need new management.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

anyone got a recent picture of him? I'm interested to see what kind of shape he's in.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

TheTruth34 said:


> yeah seriously....i know he's out of shape always, but he did have potential at one point and i know he's still under 30, maybe even under 28 and still servicable. TRADE HIM. CUT HIM, BUY HIM OUT. DO something!
> 
> A team could use him i'm sure. Phoenix needs a big, Boston needs depth while Perk is out. I'm sure he'd love to sign for the MLE and backup Z in miami to win a ring. i mean come on theres so much to do here. This is why the Knicks need new management.


The Heat don't have the MLE to offer. Beside, why should the Knicks let him walk away and help another team when he has not shown the decency to try and help us out the past few years? Aside from that one fringe all-star performance under Isiah, has Curry ever been a contributor to this team?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The Knicks will hold onto his rights through the trade deadline, if he isn't moved sooner, due to his value as a large expiring. Immediately after the deadline, if he's still around, they'll begin buyout talks so the Knicks can save some money while Curry gets the option to sign with another team to audition for a training camp spot next summer. The situation's so obvious it's not really worth talking about.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This is all d'antoni's fault...


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

This is too bad, seeing as how its a contract year he might actually be in shape and provide a solid contribution.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Newsday reports Eddy Curry has talked to Walsh about absence from Vegas; D'Antoni says Curry "absolutely will play": http://bit.ly/drvrWY


alanhahn


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tired of all this drama. D'Antoni has no intentions of playing him (as the last two seasons have shown). Just move him and his salary and free up some cap space.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Or just waive the guy.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

whether eddy plays or not really doesn't affect me, what i don't like is how d'antoni is so two-faced telling players to eat sh!t while making everything look rosy in the papers and on camera.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> This is all d'antoni's fault...


I'm not going to deny the fact that D'Antoni is no angel. I think he's been the focal point of alot of the drama that has been the Knicks lockerroom the past 2 seasons. In spite of that, I can't fault him for playing a bum that's never in shape? Seriously, when does Eddy Curry become accountable for his own actions? If he at least came to camp in shape, then I could understand your grip. D'Antoni has had a penchant of NOT playing big men with game (i.e. Darko Milicic and Jordan Hill) but you can't fault him for this Eddy Curry debacle when the guy has never been prepared for the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't trade him. You want that cap space to try to sign somebody next summer.

Felton...Douglas...Rautins
Chandler...Azubuike
Gallinari...Walker...Fields
Amare...Randolph
Turiaf...Mozgov...Jordan

Curry can watch from the bench. If Mozgov is decent, Azubuike gets healthy and Randolph and Walker live up to hype, that's a potential playoff squad.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He'll be a quality backup Center for somebody because it's a contract year. He can still put up 12 points out of the post if you get him like 30 minutes a night. 

The Knicks need to stop trying to hold people hostage. They have a long history of dead weight. 

It's hard to say if he'll even be traded too because the Knicks plan to spend more money on FAs next year and his contract is a big part of that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude has not been held hostage, let's be real. He is responsible for this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If he's so worthless why couldn't they have cut him and let him get on with his career?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maybe because they were trying to trade his expiring contract for someone who can help them. Who cuts a person with two years left on a deal? They have been trying to move Curry for a while now and see him as having value as an expiring.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why are you arguing this if you just said "just waive the guy" earlier in the thread.

And I'm more inclined to believe they'll hold on to Curry because they want to have a lot of money available come Summertime. Only way he's traded is if it's for a free agent the Knicks are already after in free agency. They can cut him and still have his expiring contract no?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You can't trade his expiring contract if you waive him. I agree he should be released (if they can't find a trade for him). However, they have no reason to cut him before they've exhausted their avenues. My comment on waiving him is if they have given up on moving him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> Maybe because they were trying to trade his expiring contract for someone who can help them. *Who cuts a person with two years left on a deal? *They have been trying to move Curry for a while now and see him as having value as an expiring.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> If he's so worthless why couldn't they have cut him and let him get on with his career?


Because if we're obliged to pay him we might as well make him do so for us as opposed to another team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, what a fall from grace. 4 seasons ago he was averaging 19.5 and 7 rebounds per game and played in 81 games.

He's played in 10 games the last 2 seasons. Averaging 1.7 and 3.7 per game. And he should be in his prime!

Just ugh all round.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Because if we're obliged to pay him we might as well make him do so for us as opposed to another team.


That doesn't even sound intelligent.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> That doesn't even sound intelligent.


And paying a player to basically play for another team does? Just what is it that you define as being intelligent?


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

Lay off Eddy Curry. For two years he's been dogged with one or some of the following: possible heart condition, trade rumors, overweight, being in the coaches dog house, in court for BS law suits, bad accountant / manager who stole money, child custody, leaches, stupid financial decisions ($6k a month chef, $17,000 in monthly rent, $30,000 in household expenses and $16,000 in "friends" allowances, that came out in court), foreclosure, possible looming divorce and the murder of his son's mother in which at one point he was suspect. The guy needs a change of scenery, new friends, and to watch his money, weight and basketball skill like a hawk. I'm not an Eddy Curry apologist, in fact when he was with the bulls I wanted him traded. But, if he really had his head on straight and could get past some of his issues I think he can be close to a 20 and 10 guy and an asset to an nba team. He was giving Dwight Howard fits a few years ago. Even with Amare in New York you don't have a legit center. You should be hoping Curry can step up his game and give you guys at least some trade value if not be a rotation player.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

he can never be a 20 10 guy. Eddy is that you?


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

I said close to a 20 and 10 guy and no I'm not a knicks fan or eddy curry fan. So let me ask you this. Lets say last year when the knicks let nate robinson go they also let eddy curry go and he was free to sign with a team. Assuming he was not hurt and could play, do you think a team in the playoffs like boston or dallas or OKC who was short on a center would have picked him up just to sit on the bench at a pro-rated league minimum? Would boston have had a better chance in game six and seven when perkins went down by bringing eddy curry (a 7" 19 and 5 guy) off the bench instead of Brian scalabrine (a 6'9" 3 and 2 guy)? Obviously, this is with hind sights and a bunch of ifs. Eddy Curry is not work the 15mil a year he's making. He's basically a bad investment that at best right now is an expiring contract for trade bait and we all know it. I just choose to look at the guy and say maybe with a change of scenery / circumstances he could be productive again. 


Tragedy said:


> he can never be a 20 10 guy. Eddy is that you?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddy Curry has a better chance of never playing another NBA game than he does of averaging "close to" 20 and 10 in a season.


----------

